# Having problems on Huawei Mate 20 Lite



## Robertjeeeee (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi, 

I bought recently a new phone; the Huawei Mate 20 Lite. I really love this phone, it only got one problem: for some reason when I take a pic with the Lightroom Mobile app a quarter/half of the picture is covered by black (see picture for example). Anyone who got this problem and knows how to fix this? 




Thanks! 

Robert


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi Robert and welcome to the Forum!

Do you get the same issue if you use a different app on the phone? That'd help us understand if this is Lightroom or (more probably) connected to the phone.


----------



## Robertjeeeee (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi Paul!

I'm only having these problems using the Lightroom app. I do also have the Photoshop app on my phone and do not have any problems with that app. Neither does the camera app from Huawei itself have these problems.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2019)

Definitely sounds like a bug Robert. Here’s instructions on how to report it to Adobe: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## amms (May 13, 2019)

I have the same problem and same phone, I downloaded a other camera app and tried that and the phone went crazy and just flickered. So I had to remove the app. I also asked Huawei support why I can't use LR camera and got this answer from them:

"Hello Mikael!
Thank you for contacting us here at Huawei Customer Support, my name is Svante and I will do my best to assist you.

I'm sad to say but our product doesn't always work with third party apps.
All phones are different in settings and sometimes these won't work with a third party app.
I'd advise you to contact the app's creator and ask why this problem is ocurring and perhaps he will be able to go more into detail on why this problem ocurred."


----------

